# new or old series p3at



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

I am concidering a p3at and remember discussions about older and newer models and there were improvements, ergo:

How do you tell if a p3at is from the old series or the new series?

What is the difference?

Is one better than the other and why?


Thanks for the info.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

new series.
you can call keltec and they will tell you what the latest serial numbers are

The Kel-Tec serial numbers are a modified 34base. *The KT system doesn't use "I" and "O" since they would be confussed with "1" and "0". *Also the two least significant places are base 10. * 
the first charector disingates what model 
"J" for P3AT around fall 2006 
"P" for PLR16 
"A" for P11 
"R" for PF9 
"C" for P32 

1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8
1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8

9 A B
9 10 11 
C	D	E	F	G	H	J	K
12	13	14	15	16	17	18	19

L M N
20 21 22

P	Q	R	S	T	U	V	W
23	24	25	26	27	28	29	30	
X Y Z
31 32 33


H	Z	Z	9	9	totals 
33 X 3400	______ 
33 X 100	______ 
 9	X 10	______ 
9	______ 
sum	______ 

JCQ00=>43,200

j	c	q	0	0	totals 

12 X 3400	40800 
24 X 100	2400 
0	X 10	0 
0	0 
sum	43200 
FOR MORE DETAILED INFO GO TO KTOG.ORG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good info on them numbers.:smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

If you buy a new one, it'll have all the improvements. My old 1st gen still works fine.


----------

